# Are the NCR cities ruining Delhi's image?



## xtremevicky (Jun 11, 2011)

Well Today I read about the rape incidents in Delhi and I wonder what is wrong with this city and the first thing that came in my mind was that the areas surrounding Delhi have a comparatively bad crowd !

What do you guys think ? 

What is the reason for our capital to be one of the most unsafe place for women ? Does it still deserve to be the capital of India ?


----------



## sygeek (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: Are the NCR's Ruining Delhi's Image ?*

Same goes for every other country in the world, even the western world. 

Actually this condition is worse in countries like US. So, India wouldn't stand tall here, when compared.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: Are the NCR's Ruining Delhi's Image ?*

NCR's got nothing to do with it. The police here are inept, and since people can get away with such crimes, that makes it all the more worse.
And rather than talking about tackling corruption and crime, you are talking about shifting the damn capital? Weird.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: Are the NCR's Ruining Delhi's Image ?*

if the law was so strict on the first hand, these wicked incidents wouldn't have happened again
these guys should be electrocuted


----------



## asingh (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: Are the NCR's Ruining Delhi's Image ?*

It is because New Delhi has the most corrupt police officials, and people can get away with anything. The people are bad of New Delhi. Best to not interact with them. I choose that route. See domestic transport. So saddening for females. Apart from metros.


----------



## xtremevicky (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: Are the NCR's Ruining Delhi's Image ?*

I am just saying that the National Capital has to be safe for women . As a country capital , It must be one of the safest places in the country but it is not !


----------



## Renny (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: Are the NCR's Ruining Delhi's Image ?*

Credits to the original uploader:-

Gurgaon in 2004 and in 2010:-

*i.imgur.com/YtGH0.jpg


----------



## asingh (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: Are the NCR's Ruining Delhi's Image ?*

Yups...DLF Cyber City.

That round building you see in the top image. I work out of there....!


----------



## doomgiver (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: Are the NCR's Ruining Delhi's Image ?*



xtremevicky709 said:


> Well Today I read about the rape incidents in Delhi and I wonder what is wrong with this city and the first thing that came in my mind was that the areas surrounding Delhi have a comparatively bad crowd !
> 
> What do you guys think ?
> 
> What is the reason for our capital to be one of the most unsafe place for women ? Does it still deserve to be the capital of India ?



i want to add something
these areas are filled with gujjars who have got rich via gov compensation for their farmland.
they think of themselves as kings of the area, and keep the police under control (yes, the police dare not touch them)
last week, i was going by public transport(tata magic), and a police guy stopped it and demanded the transit money(each time a vehicle makes a few runs, they take 100-200), but this guy had paid before, so he got in a fight with the pig, and almost hit him. only the conductor and the police van driver saved the pig. the driver then angrily told the pig "thujhko to dekh lunga" ( i will make you pay for this)

now, in such an environment, tell me, why would the police risk their jobs and lives to catch a rapist?


----------



## ico (Jun 11, 2011)

Out of the 4 major metro cities of India, the one which is actually safe is Chennai but infra-structurally not that good. Sexual harassment incidents are very very high in both Delhi and Mumbai.

Now Police in Delhi is actually *much* better than Gurgaon, Faridabad and NOIDA. Won't comment on Ghaziabad as I haven't been there.

The situation in Gurgaon is like this. 15 year old is driving a motorcycle/car. One traffic policeman stops him and asks for the license. The kid asks, "100 ka ya 200 ka??" This isn't the case in Delhi.

Crime rate is much higher in UP compared to Haryana btw.



xtremevicky709 said:


> I am just saying that the National Capital has to be safe for women . As a country capital , It must be one of the safest places in the country but it is not !


which city do you think is *safe* and appropriate to be the capital of India? The answer is none.


----------



## Faun (Jun 11, 2011)

ico said:


> which city do you think is *safe* and appropriate to be the capital of India? The answer is none.



Time to choose from Eastern states, not because they are any safer but the development will kick in.


----------



## ico (Jun 11, 2011)

Faun said:


> Time to choose from Eastern states, not because they are any safer but the development will kick in.


would agree with that.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Jun 12, 2011)

In 1911, the announcement was made that the capital of India to be shifted from Calcutta to Delhi.

NOW, 2011.. people again want a change... where wud u like to shift Parliament then??


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 12, 2011)

pulkitpopli2004 said:


> NOW, 2011.. people again want a change... where wud u like to shift Parliament then??


/dev/null


----------



## iamharish15 (Jun 12, 2011)

ya it is unfortunate that Delhi that is known to be the "dilwalo ki delhi" seems to be loosing its heart!
the main reason for the increasing crime rate in delhi is due to the large population, less resources and of course our "Honest Delhi Police"!!!
I also agree that the NCR regions Noida in particular adds to the increasing crime rate and unsafeness for the women.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 12, 2011)

Faun said:


> Time to choose from Eastern states, not because they are any safer but the development will kick in.



development in India means exploitation of natural resources


----------



## asingh (Jun 12, 2011)

It is a social issue. Something which would be really interesting to study as a sociology student. Why has Delhi become so negative towards each other. Why has Gurgaon suddenly sprouted as a "mean town" BUT has the most MNCs and high population of upper middle class + working class.

Does money bring empowerment, coupled with corruption. Have any of you actually observed people in metros. Try this -- in fact in your own city. Stand at a pan waala shop for 30 minutes. See the type of people which come in and their comments on life. You will see the attitude of a city. Common man. Now observe youngsters driving their bikes and vehicles. They care nothing about the law. Why is this happening. 

I think it is all corruption. We as society are loosing our sense.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 12, 2011)

well i can comment on the youngsters
media too boast of this "so called young generation"

most of the kids are spoiled because the parents are not so strict
parents think that "arey mere laal ko har chiiz mile"
kids ask something and they get it in the next hour
parents dont let the young kids to do something on their own , to make them feel the sense of responsibility 
well 'm not saying that all the parents are same

Some know how to take charge in these sort of situations


----------



## iamharish15 (Jun 12, 2011)

Piyush said:


> well i can comment on the youngsters
> media too boast of this "so called young generation"
> 
> most of the kids are spoiled because the parents are not so strict
> ...


I agree with you!


----------



## Vyom (Jun 12, 2011)

Are the NCR cities ruining Delhi's image? Probably Yes.
Yes, for the small minds. But to educated, I don't think so. 

The correct answer of this question depends on the prejudices set by the people about Delhi.

I, on the other hand, believe NCR is giving Delhi a new breather. Due to already overcrowding city, people who are migrating here from various parts of the country finds places to live in NCR. NCR have given birth to various hangout zones (mainly Malls). And people of the city have discovered new places to hang out.

Of course, crime rates in NCR are high, since security couldn't remotely be compared to that of the capital. But I think, those are rare cases. And I hope things get better in UP.


----------



## sygeek (Jun 12, 2011)

Piyush said:


> well i can comment on the youngsters
> media too boast of this "so called young generation"
> 
> most of the kids are spoiled because the parents are not so strict
> ...


It's so easy to blame it on the parents, isn't it? I don't think that's the case mostly.

Once there was a damn spoiled boy in our class (you know the one these days...). His mom's a teacher for the KG kids. 

One day, he didn't bring his English textbook (again) to which his mother (teacher) was called. And she slapped him like a wild dog right in front of the whole class. I kept wondering how the hell does this guy got spoilt when her mother is this strict.


----------



## asingh (Jun 12, 2011)

The NCR of Delhi are:

1. Gurgaon : Bad domestic transport. Irregular electricity, which is subsidized to farmers. Most property owners are uneducated. Strong nexus between HUDA/Haryana Governement/DLF/Ansals. Takes me 20 minutes to come out of the basement of that round building (-3) to upper ground. Pathetic transport logistics. Unsafe at night for EVERYONE. Scarcity of civic amenities. Touted as the Millennium City of India.

2. Noida : Well planned and developed. High crime rate. Choked traffic. Too much influence of UP government.

3. Faridabad : Just an industrial pot-hole. With over exaggerated real-estate prices. Bad electricity, and a constant rodent/cockroach problem. Dusty and filthy. Pollution rich. A depressing and dull town like the wild west of the 1800s.

4. Gaziabad : Most of the crime nexus is from here. Stolen cars/goods/kidnapped people are off loaded here. Typical UP.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 12, 2011)

SyGeek said:


> One day, he didn't bring his English textbook (again) to which his mother (teacher) was called. And she slapped him like a wild dog right in front of the whole class. I kept wondering how the hell does this guy got spoilt when her mother is this strict.


Maybe the precise reason why the kid is spoilt.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jun 12, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Maybe the precise reason why the kid is spoilt.


Agreed.

There needs to be a balance.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 12, 2011)

Briefed up nicely asingh!
Turns out, I too had a few misconceptions about NCR. But many echoes my own experiences (although not many till now).


----------



## Faun (Jun 12, 2011)

SyGeek said:


> I kept wondering how the hell does this guy got spoilt when her mother is this strict.



To me, teachers are the building blocks of a nation. Now almost all of them do business but good old teaching.


----------



## asingh (Jun 12, 2011)

Just wacking a kid for not being right is the worst way a child can be disciplined. Be it at school or at home. At my school -- teachers were fired, even if they LAY a hand on a kid. And this is back in the 90's. Any parent who does this to their child, shows one thing. They cannot devote enough time with their children, so choose the easier/rougher route to discipline them. It will make them rebellious. 

Many of us were probably HIT, but am sure those memories are engraved deep. What is this...psychological impact, which is never healthy.


----------



## ico (Jun 12, 2011)

If you have ($$$)^$, just buy a house in South Delhi and live peacefully.


----------



## asingh (Jun 12, 2011)

ico said:


> If you have ($$$)^$, just buy a house in South Delhi and live peacefully.



What you mean..?


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 13, 2011)

ico said:


> If you have ($$$)^$, just buy a house in South Delhi and live peacefully.



he's right.. you need a lot of dough but if u have it , buy a house in south delhi


----------



## SlashDK (Jun 13, 2011)

A majority of uneducated rich people are the cause of Delhi's condition. They are mainly Gujjars and Jats who have sold their land and come to Delhi. Lots of these people carry guns around without liscences (hardly anyone has) but we all know Delhi police. Hopefully, it won't be too late by the next generation to save Delhi when at least the current people will get educated. Not all Jats and Gujjars are bad but a majority of them are like this and they never let anyone get in the way of their ego.

Edit: My 333rd post


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 13, 2011)

ico said:


> If you have ($$$)^$, just buy a house in South Delhi and live peacefully.



It's _safer _but certainly not safe.


----------



## ico (Jun 13, 2011)

I think, "sold their land and *come* to Delhi" has to be a joke.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 24, 2011)

in a recent incident, the electrical wires in soon to be opened metro station in Vaishali gzb, were stolen
now this is really bad
our area is already famous for everything bad, and now this.. :/


----------



## mohityadavx (Jun 24, 2011)

Cybertonic said:


> A majority of uneducated rich people are the cause of Delhi's condition. They are mainly Gujjars and Jats who have sold their land and come to Delhi.
> 
> Well u ain't seeing their disparity 4 years they cultivated their fields and were content with it but now when they can't practice their ancestral prifession there is nothing they can do!!!!
> 
> ...






			
				Cybertonic; said:
			
		

> Not all Jats and Gujjars are bad but a majority of them are like this and they never let anyone get in the way of their ego.



Glad u said it though i am neither jat nor gujjar!!!


----------



## Vyom (Jun 24, 2011)

Piyush said:


> in a recent incident, the electrical wires in soon to be opened metro station in Vaishali gzb, were stolen
> now this is really bad
> our area is already famous for everything bad, and now this.. :/



WHAT! 
I was wishing for the opening of Vaishali Metro Station from months now...
But, looks like, it's gonna be delay now!!


----------



## Piyush (Jun 25, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> WHAT!
> I was wishing for the opening of Vaishali Metro Station from months now...
> But, looks like, it's gonna be delay now!!



the inauguration is on 10th july i guess

*The Vaishali Metro Station is one of the biggest Metro Station of all Delhi and surrounding areas *


----------



## Vyom (Jun 25, 2011)

Piyush said:


> the inauguration is on 10th july i guess
> 
> *The Vaishali Metro Station is one of the biggest Metro Station of all Delhi and surrounding areas *



Wow!  Thanks for the info. I will attend this inaugural, this time!!!


----------



## furious_gamer (Jun 25, 2011)

ico said:


> *Out of the 4 major metro cities of India, the one which is actually safe is Chennai but infra-structurally not that good*. Sexual harassment incidents are very very high in both Delhi and Mumbai.
> 
> Now Police in Delhi is actually *much* better than Gurgaon, Faridabad and NOIDA. Won't comment on Ghaziabad as I haven't been there.
> 
> ...



It is true that it is Safe and infra is improving over past few years. To be frank, i found Chennai much better compared to B'lore (or even any other metro city), which is real sh1tty place, not talking about the trees and other things which attract people. Few weeks back, on our way back to home from theater, we were attacked by few rogue teens just for talking in Tamil. Isn't it weird? Of course we can hit them, but will they leave us? 

This way Chennai is safe, be it 1AM or even 3AM, mugging or these kinda crimes will be less and very predictable according to the areas. But the city is simply safe and i am saying this because i stayed there for 3 long years.


----------



## Faun (Jun 25, 2011)

*www.bbc.co.uk/news/special/world/11/south_asia/megacities/img/slide6v2.gif


----------



## iamharish15 (Jun 25, 2011)

nice stat.... and that tells u the story why the Delhi is facing so many problems with security and other fundamentals things...


----------



## red dragon (Oct 15, 2011)

Digging up an old thread,sorry for that!
I recently went to Delhi(after 2-3years)and boy!!This is definitely one of the worst cities in India.
Everyone from the Auto drivers to the traffic police are thieves.
My job requires a lot of travel,even smaller cities like Ranchi and Patna are far better than Delhi now.


----------



## asingh (Oct 16, 2011)

red dragon said:


> Digging up an old thread,sorry for that!
> I recently went to Delhi(after 2-3years)and boy!!This is definitely one of the worst cities in India.
> Everyone from the Auto drivers to the traffic police are thieves.
> My job requires a lot of travel,even smaller cities like Ranchi and Patna are far better than Delhi now.



Absolutely true. Delhi is pathetic now. Even I am planning to shift to a Tier B town soon. Hope can change jobs and get out of Delhi.


----------

